# courier-authlib removal



## skoinga (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi,

often, during upgrade of some ports (like perl, for example), courier-authlib is removed and then reinstalled, and I need to restart courier-authdaemond in order to make imapd functional.
It's a normal behavior or some my mistake in some configuration?



> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> backing up installed courier-authlib-base-0.63.0_2 before removing it
> MGPMrUpdate 0.4.1_9 command: #10 of 14 cd /tmp && pkg_create -b courier-authlib-base-0.63.0_2
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------

